# I am importing from Aritar Bastet. Thoughts?



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Aritar Bastet - kennel of German Shepherds

This is the litter in which I am buying a female from. After deciding to retire my companion shepherd Fricks after her 2nd litter later this year, I have been shopping around for a new female in which to raise for my breeding program. I was going to buy from Candle Hill in Idaho, but after discussing with my Gshep mentor Jill Frost at Zwinger von dem Waldkonig/Timberhaus K9, I decided under her suggestion that if I was going to be spending $2000+ to advance my program, i may as well import for the same price or less(turned out to be less in the end considering all costs involved).

Now, I want to move past the outcrosses and go with straight working lines(though a kept a red/black male from Fricks to breed for the casual pet/companion crowd. His name is Petrus Ratajzyk von der Bolenhaus). Famed trainer Bart de Gols from Belgium now lives in my area, and with his program available at our hands it will be much easier to train our dogs for the work that we aim them to do. This is vastly taking over my life, and I intend to take my program and my dogs as far as I can with helping them become the best dogs they can be.

So, Jill suggested a kennel she has used before, Aritat Bastet, as a good kennel to buy from. I won't repeat what she said ver batim, but I feel they are what I am looking for and I am currently awaiting to pick up my new female pup at the end of July at the airport.

What are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that is where Justine's Medo came from as well as the littermate that Cliff bought. You might want to ask both of them.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have imported many puppies and dogs from him over the years, posted many of their pictures on this forum,(Olex,Mutz,Tora,Chris,etc)
Zbynek is a very knowledgable and competent breeder, most important though, he has tremendous integrity and respect worldwide. He ia also a Vet, and values health issues....Good choice!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

We have a male from a daughter of Tom z Pohranicni straze ...Incredible nose!
Our other 3 GSD's came from Pohranicni straze bred dog's.
Good luck! Sounds like a winner!


----------



## Jason Hillard (Jun 16, 2012)

We imported Zendy Aritar Bastet bred to Kato Aritar Bastet in December of last year. Zbynek was great to work worth with... email response, shipping, customer service, AKC registration, Stud Certificates he was on top of it all! I wouldn't hesitate to do business with Zbynek in the future.

Jason


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

what style of dog could you characterise the kennel?


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really feel that I found exactly what I am looking for in this kennel. I want pure Czech or Czech/German working lines, but not of the 'old world' bulky standard that you see alot with those lines. I want powerful dogs, but I also want them to be alittle slimmer and so Rotty sized with their girth. But thats just looks. I was looking for amazing temperments with great drive, but controllable as well(like my own companion Fricks. Who has just amazing drive, but is so calm and level-headed at the same time). I am very excited for this new pup!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wouldn't hesitate to buy from Zbyněk! Nice guy with tons of knowledge.


----------



## Boston Jones (May 19, 2013)

I love their lines.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Looove Zybnek. Would absolutely import other dog from him. No dog is perfect but medo is everything I could have hoped for. Just sporty enough that we can tap out really nice ob but has a super "real" side to him. I have kept in contact with zybnek since I imported medo...hes definitely not a sell you a dog and be done with you type. Let me know if you want any other info.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Ha, this is an X litter, and i was having trouble coming up with a name for the girl. So after reading that in many languages that 'Sarah' used to be spelled 'Xarah', I went totally cheesy and named her Xarah Connor Aritar Bastet after a character in my all-time favorite movie series(The Terminator and T2).


----------



## janthony (Mar 11, 2013)

Thats really funny. Interesting enough we are going to pick up a male from the same litter. We have been trying to come up with a name. 

We are driving there in a few weeks to pick him up.


----------

